# Newly Aquired Skills



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Well Eric has been kind enough to show me the ropes on putting up fur. He has been after me to get these Bobcats taken care of and I'm glad he was persistent on reminding me since last season! I brought over 2 Fox tails(for a custom decoy I'm going to modify), 1 Fox pelt, and my air gun Bobcat from last year.

It was great to learn some first hand tips and finally meet Eric in person. Thanks again Eric, can't wait to ship these off to the tannery and get some memories up on the wall!

The Female Bobcat measured out at 38" once on the stretcher. We recovered 3 pellets in the Bobcat skull also...

- Mark



















































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your welcome Mark. 
You and your brother are welcome anytime. Next time bring one over and I'll watch you flesh it ????.

Now... I showed Mark how to do the Nevada stretch on the bobcat, but he's having it tanned so I just stuck it on the stretcher... it was getting hot outside, so no need to get fancy Nancy when your having it tanned. Same with the fox, it looks a little funny on the wire stretcher but it will shrink up during tanning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome ! That's what PT was intended to be. A site where people help each other out, and share their knowledge. Quite honestly, I think Chris would be proud of the way the members here have so willingly shared their knowledge and expertise.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure beats long-distance sniping at each other, YD.

I remember when I first met Eric and learned that he was scolded for meeting up with some internet stranger. In fact, he warned his daughter about doing it. Since then, we have shared a few days together in his Jeep traveling the backroads and I've enjoyed every minute of it.

Some good mementos there, Mark.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done indeed. Good for you AZ.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Iam sure he's proud Don.

Yeah Glen my daughter gave me an earful. I think she understands now.

Thank you hassell.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Omg... I looked at the pictures after I had a few cups of coffee and I have to say that I didn't set the fox and bobcat against the cabinets to take photos of them...Mark ????...????. I was still working on them, probably why the foxes tail looks like it's tucked between the legs... I should have known when Mark asked if he could post some pictures ????. It's all good Mark. The temperature was 108° yesterday and it only took a few minutes to dry flesh side out before turning it. Skinning and fleshing in 100° plus temperatures is risky and difficult. Imagine if you tried to put in 30 push pins and make it all pretty... you wouldn't be able to turn it without getting it wet again. Had to use a water bottle to mist it during fleshing. Winter time is the best time for fur handling. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Mark.

They should be fine ????


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great skill to have now you need to put up a greasy old raccoon lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Great skill to have now you need to put up a greasy old raccoon lol


 I wouldn't mind fleshing out an old boar when it's 28° outside. Here everything starts to dry on the pelt before you start to flesh it. December, January, and February are ok months some years ????.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Boy that cat has a p**urdy belly---good job*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Up here in the high country we just hang'em from a tree.lol.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice looking hides .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

2 pellets in the skull Mark...way to get the lead out! (sorry could not help myself!)

Great post you two! awprint:


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Used a bit of Borax to get the grease out of the hides along the edges. Brushed them out and now they are ready for the tannery!

Can't wait to get some prime furs to try it fresh this time. Plus we have 6 or 7 more Bobcats to get out of the freezer and up on the boards...and those cats were prime, this one not even close!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice lookin fur Mark! Looks like you have that down pretty darn good.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good job Bud---They look nice --thanks for sharing*

* svb*


----------

